# Bandera Modification help...



## scotty's bbq (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey guys...my wife picked up a Bandera today at an estate sale.  It needs a thorough cleaning, but it's in good condition except for a little rust on the exterior.

I really need some help with any opinions on modifications.  I have been using a gas grill to do my smoking with some excellent results.  I have never owned a smoker until now, so I am counting on some help from the BEST BBQ forum out there on REAL authentic BBQ.

Thanks in advance for all the help!!!


----------



## nmayeux (Nov 20, 2006)

You need to raise the firegrate up off the floor, and install a baffle between the firebox and the smokebox.  PM me with your e-mail, and I'll give you the specifics.  I have the BSKD, which is the mirror image of your smoker.  I love cooking on it when I can.

Here is the link to a thread where these mods have already been discussed.  The cool thing is that these mods can help almost any offset cook better.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=1455


----------



## nmayeux (Nov 22, 2006)

Scotty,
Any chance that you'll be using your new smoker this week?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Scotty,

Noah has the right info on the Bandera.  I also have a BSKD and just finally did the mods to mine, and am enjoying using it as a charcoal/wood smoker again instead of all propane.


----------



## scotty's bbq (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the help.  I plan on making the mods as soon as possible!!


----------



## nmayeux (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey CS, long time no smoke!  Great to hear about your BSKD, as now you have two options.  How are things going down there?  Happy Turkey day!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey Noah,

I've been busy as heck lately, but am enjoying my Turkey weekend :D .

I presently have a turkey breast on the BSKD using pecan and royal oak charcoal.  It was 32 degrees here this morning so I kicked the gas on and got the smoker up to 300 degrees and then let the pecan and charcoal take over.  I love this new setup, I have a great control over my temp.

Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving.  (even if you do have to go to the in-laws) :(


----------



## mrbarbecuenet (May 21, 2014)

Hi all; I recent for my bandera smoker. I've rebuilt it, and tying to learn how to keep the right amount of heat. What does the mod do?


----------



## pittocarrillo (May 16, 2015)

Hello yall

Anybody following this thread 

I obtain  Bandera year ago and would like some info on how to make run proper and learn more from it 

Thanks in advance for all the info


----------

